
Ask HN: Any experience with codementor? - jklein11
I&#x27;m thinking about signing up for a class with codementor. I like the idea of having a live class and the ability to ask the instructor questions. Does anyone have any experience with it?
======
weitingliu
Weiting from Codementor here - thanks for asking!

If you’re interested in our Live Classes, I’d highly encourage that you sign
up for one and try it out. After the first class, you can ask for a full
refund if you feel like the class does not suit you.

Feel free to let our team know (support@codementor.io) if you have any
questions!

